# What's your opinion / experience of Breitling?



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking at a few different manufacturers at the moment. I believe Breitling were using ETA for a long time so my first question is are they good value for money? Only interested in the automatic movements.

Opinions appreciated!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Let me zip up my flameproof suit before I make this reply... it is just my opinion and my experience, so don't take it personal.

Breitling produce some good watches, they have paid attention to detail and tested them well at g-force and adverse conditions, glare-proofing glass and always having produced large robust watches for the aeronautic sector. Even despite their use of ETA movements nobody can really say they don't make decent watches... my criticism is more with their clientele. The people who wear them tend to think they have high horology, that the sun shines out of the arse of the brand. I am not sure why this should be but it has been my experience that the owners are a bunch of ill informed fanboys. (Huge generalisation, obviously this doesn't apply to everyone and there will be knowledgeable owners too!)

Also aside from the Navitimer they historically lose value significantly, which offers the opportunity of picking up a good saving if buying pre-used but is a negative indicator.

When I have owned models like the chronomat I was always impressed with the quality of the bracelets and never had an issue with anything...


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I had an older Colt auto for a few years about 10 years ago. Great looking watch, solid build and far more accurate than the Omega auto I had last year.

I'd happily have another one.


----------



## Andy_G (Sep 22, 2016)

Unless you're buying an in demand sports rolex then I'd say no high end Swiss watch is 'value for money', that is if your paying rrp. However bought at the right price then yes.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tim F said:


> I'm looking at a few different manufacturers at the moment. I believe Breitling were using ETA for a long time so my first question is are they good value for money? Only interested in the automatic movements.
> 
> Opinions appreciated!


 There are several companies that use an ETA base movement with varying degrees of modification and there are different grades of ETA movement so it is probably not just an off-the-shel ETA that ends up in the Breitling.

As for being `good value for money' that will depend on your definition of value and also on the marketing skills of the brand.


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Of course Richy, I have some ETA watches the best of which is the Hamilton Pilot Pioneer. This seems much better value for money so far but I may be wrong!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not even remotely a fan of the vast majority of their range but the Aerospace is a classic and it's probably the watch I wear more than any other. I know it's not automatic but it's really worth considering.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Daveyboyz said:


> . my criticism is more with their clientele. The people who wear them tend to think they have high horology, that the sun shines out of the arse of the brand.


 Bit like blingy Rolex then 'cept their owners think the sun shines out of their own arseholes ! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sadly you may have ruled out some of the "good" ones.







































reggie747 said:


> Bit like blingy Rolex then 'cept their owners think the sun shines out of their own arseholes ! :thumbsup:


 I'm wearing my Rolex as we speak.










And it's true. :laughing2dw:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good job I have my Foster Grants on as I read then :laugh:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> Bit like blingy Rolex then 'cept their owners think the sun shines out of their own arseholes ! :thumbsup:


 Absolutely, I would agree with you... Rolex has this problem to the extent that for every fanboy you have someone who equally dislikes them on the grounds of them being cliché and too highly coveted. Regardless both make good watches, so we must try to take them for what they are rather than judge them of things beyond their control.

Can I ask do people think this brand is moving up or downwards? How good were they in the past compared to now and will they improve or descend?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know anything about Breitling's history, but in the past when I have looked at them, however much I liked a model on the wrist, I have always found a bit of bling to dislike and put me off. However, I do think quite a few of their newer models have toned down the 'bling' and I have come very close once or twice to buying one at watch fairs, I just couldn't secure a sufficient discount to meet what I was prepared to pay. So whereas before, I would walk past with little interest, I now pay them much closer attention.


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have had my Breitling since Christmas and I absolutely love it .... excellent quality and gets lots of comments however it did take me a while to get used to the size and weight.

To be honest i do slightly wish I went for the Navitimer - I only didn't buy it because me Dad has it but I do get a bit of a sinking feeling when I see his!

I went for the Super Avenger ll - I have it on the black rubber strap to reduce the bling but I do have the metal strap too.

Quick pic:










:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## windows95 (Dec 16, 2014)

Some good tech and use of materials lately, and I like some of the designs, but the majority are just too big & fat, their smaller (eg 38mm) watches are now marked as ladies?! That and the ridiculous pricing, meh.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had a few, this F75362 is current and I love it to bits:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had several Breitlings and currently own a Colt GMT. All have been solidly made and kept good time but most have been on the big side so got flipped. Resale values tend to be on the low side so wouldn't recommend buying new.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I could never own one, same for rolex; its just one of those brands that I (possibly wrongly) see as too pretentious. for this money I'd not only want the obvious quality, design, craftsmanship and heritage but a brand that your average joe wouldn't recognise.

That said, the most I've ever spent on a watch tops out at around 350 quid so I'll worry about it in a couple of years [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got an Avenger Seawolf Blacksteel (automatic) and a Colt (quartz). Both high quality watches and very well finished. Well worth the money imo but having licked a couple of shop windows today nowhere near the £7/8k it's possible to pay for some models!


----------



## Steve wood (Sep 19, 2021)

On Friday I bought a brand new breitling watch. I had the watch 15 minuets and noticed a fault with it. The hour hand wasn't in time with the minute hand. If it was 4 O'clock the minute hand would be at 12 but the hour hand would be between 3-4. I returned the watch straight away and now the shop is sending it back to breitling using the warranty . This is expected to be a 3 week turnaround. I have paid almost £8000 for this watch. Would you except this or am I within my rights to get my money back.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

They're on par with Tudor, Tag, IWC, and the like, being a notch below Omega.

I'm not at all a fan of what they're doing currently with design, but as an overall they make solid quality watches. I own one, from the 90s, really love it, but wish the AR coating wasn't on the outside of the crystal. That's my only complaint with it though.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Steve wood said:


> On Friday I bought a brand new breitling watch. I had the watch 15 minuets and noticed a fault with it. The hour hand wasn't in time with the minute hand. If it was 4 O'clock the minute hand would be at 12 but the hour hand would be between 3-4. I returned the watch straight away and now the shop is sending it back to breitling using the warranty . This is expected to be a 3 week turnaround. I have paid almost £8000 for this watch. Would you except this or am I within my rights to get my money back.


 For that amount of money I would expect either a refund or an instant replacement. In my opinion waiting 3 weeks sending off a brand new watch that has been sold faulty is unacceptable. Your call though, can imagine its going to leave a bit of a sour taste either way though. You probably been very unlucky though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have owned or own: Navitimer Cosmonaut, Chronomat Longitude, Chrono Avenger, Superocean, Superocean Steelfish, Chrono Avenger M-1, B-1, Aerospace Avantage, Aerospace

Not a hint of a problem with any of them and dealing with BUK for service was always very professional and the results were always first-rate.

And to pierce @Daveyboyz bubble I didn't think any of them were high horology they are (or were) just very good tool watches. My son wears Breitling for the same reasons and has owned a B-1, Superocean Heritage Chronograph and currently has a Cockpit B-50

Having said that - Breitling have been heading in another direction since 2018 under different ownership (a hedge fund I think) and are putting a lot of effort into Top Time, Premier heritage ranges and women's watches. The Premier and Top Time aren't bad looking watches but they are not tool watches which is why I used to buy Breitling, I haven't bought one since 2017 which maybe says something

The updated Chronomat (or at least the versions with the steel bezel) looks good to me and it houses the excellent B01 in house chronograph movement. I have never liked the Superocean Heritage range nor do I like the current Superocean.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

JoT said:


> I have owned or own: Navitimer Cosmonaut, Chronomat Longitude, Chrono Avenger, Superocean, Superocean Steelfish, Chrono Avenger M-1, B-1, Aerospace Avantage, Aerospace
> 
> Not a hint of a problem with any of them and dealing with BUK for service was always very professional and the results were always first-rate.
> 
> ...


 I am not sure how that's piercing my bubble. As I was clear to point out it isn't everyone... just a large % of fanboys. Rolex and Breitling seem to be magnets for similar attitudes. As I say I don't fault their watches (even if some are too big for my humble wrist)


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I have had super avenger 2, aerospace analogue/digital and currently a superocean 42mm. I like Breitling except for the ones with an over busy dial where you have difficulty telling the time and the avenger 2 was very thick so got knocked frequently. I quite like bling so no complaints from me.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to own 2 Aerospace and 1 vintage Premier ( I think). A lovely brand with iconic timepieces and very distinguishable design. Build quality is OK, prices - still acceptable. Great wrist presence. Great watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with @JayDeep on Breitling's current direction, although having said that the watch market is is problematic for middle range brands like Breitling, which might explain why they are putting a big effort into women's watches, I wish them well but am not sure it is the right strategy. When CVC Capital Partners bought the company in 2018 (creating Breitling MkIII) and appointed George Kern as CEO he was scathing, referring to the collection as "visual pollution" he was going to streamline the brand and focus on heritage.

Kern seems to overlook the fact that under the Schneider family's Breitling MkII (they rescued the brand in 1979 when they bought it from the Breitling founders) Breitling MkII initially relied on heritage i.e. the Navitimer and Chronomat but they were also very innovative producing watches like the B-1, Emergency and Aerospace to go with more traditional offerings. Where MkII made a mistake is some of their watches just got too big, following the Panerai trend perhaps, it was a passing fad.

So Breitling MkIII is focussing on heritage (which MkII also did but not to the same extent) they are also going big on women - rather than streamlining the brand Kern has presided over a proliferation of very un-Breitling designs which you could argue are, to use his words are "visual pollution". The Top Time and Premier are nice chronographs and house the excellent B01 movement, they do echo the designs of the original Breitling I am not sure it will deliver as "nice chronographs" is a very crowded space. Kern has hung on to the Avenger and interestingly the Avenger Auto 43 looks more like a Superocean than the current Superocean even though its depth rating is a modest 300m. The Superocean range doesn't work for me neither does the Superocean Heritage, Kern has done a good job with the Chronomat (or at least the steel bezel versions) and the reintroduction of the rouleaux bracelet (which shouts Breitling MkII to me), Aviator 9 range .... forget it, Professional range, I think they have missed a trick in not having a modern version of the B-1 (introduced under MkII) it remains iconic and I am not sure the multicoloured composite case models will work.

Hedge Funds don't buy assets for the long term, they want to restructure - add value - then dispose and given they paid almost $900 million for 80% of the company they better get cracking!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some I have owned


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JoT said:


> they are (or were) just very good tool watches


 all the pilots I know wear them



JoT said:


> just got too big


 especially the big ones!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nowt wrong with an ETA movement- Omega SMP300 also houses one.

I have a massive softspot for the older dive watches, with arabic numerals and over-riders on the bezel.

Have owned:

- Colt GMT

- B1

- Aerospace repetition minutes

- Chrono avenger M1

- Colt superocean coral (twice, same watch)

- Superocean

I've loved them all.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

apm101 said:


> Nowt wrong with an ETA movement- Omega SMP300 also houses one.
> 
> I have a massive softspot for the older dive watches, with arabic numerals and over-riders on the bezel.
> 
> ...


 Very nice collection of watches that don't look like the plethora of diver clones.

I also liked the gold riders on the bezel of the Aerospace I had. I recently bought a superocean which although its a perfectly good watch it isn't exciting.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd say they make decent watches that are well put together and are a lot less blingy than they were a few years ago. If you bought one brand new then you'd be taking a bath reselling most models but if bought at a decent used price then you'll be more or less ok when the time comes to sell.

I've got an Aerospace Evo which I like a lot - obviously not an Auto but it's light as a feather, really slim and comfy to wear with a ton of features. I'd also love a new Super Ocean (like Chas has but in yellow) but for the reasons above I'll be waiting for somebody else to take the hit on one before I pick one up :laugh:


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

in the main they are a bit big and the dials are a bit too busy for my tastes , i like the Navitimers but i'm not in the market for anymore chronographs and i like the 50's retro diver but that's pretty much it for me


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> in the main they are a bit big and the dials are a bit too busy for my tastes , i like the Navitimers but i'm not in the market for anymore chronographs and i like the 50's retro diver but that's pretty much it for me


 Aren't the Navitimers the most busy of them all?


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah but having a slide rule sort of dictates that ! i like the Navi because it's Iconic , my Speedy has a busy dial too but it goes with the teritory , Breitlings mostly have to much going on in the range

for my tastes

just take a peep at the watches pictured in this thread!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> Yeah but having a slide rule sort of dictates that ! i like the Navi because it's Iconic , my Speedy has a busy dial too but it goes with the teritory , Breitlings mostly have to much going on in the range
> 
> for my tastes
> 
> just take a peep at the watches pictured in this thread!


 Odd, I consider the speedy very plain and simple, actually. The bezel has a tachy, but not the dial. Unlike the Navitimer. I mean honestly, the two are leagues apart for dial clutter no?
View attachment 30677


View attachment ab0127211b1p1-navitimer-b01-chronograph-46-soldier.webp


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I own one, as a collector I feel I have to lol. But I'm not a lover of them. Mines a 1964 navitimer 806


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hedge Funds don't buy assets for the long term, they want to restructure - add value - then dispose and given they paid almost $900 million for 80% of the company they better get cracking!


 CVC Capital Partners have sold a "significant minority stake" in Breitling to Partners Group. No mention of how significant the stake is.

Partners Group are a large private market investment company with around $120 billion under management. Key aims:



Growing direct-to-consumer sales channels


Expanding Breitling's own retail network, particularly in Asia and the US


Improve operational efficiency


Target an IPO in a few years time


Looks like CVC and Partners have got their exit / partial exit planned by going public in a few years time

There is going to be a big focus on China which will probably be reflected in their designs, I think we are going to see a very different Breitling take shape.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

JoT said:


> Looks like there is going to be a big focus on China which will probably be reflected in their designs, I think we are going to see a very different Breitling take shape.


 So it will end up being that you get a Breitling, and love it, but then 30 minutes later you're sat there thinking, "I really need another Breitling".


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

JoT said:


> CVC Capital Partners have sold a "significant minority stake" in Breitling to Partners Group. No mention of how significant the stake is.
> 
> Partners Group are a large private market investment company with around $120 billion under management. Key aims:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, very different, most probably one whose balance sheet will be loaded to the gills in debt that Breitling will have no prospect of ever repaying, an IPO, perhaps in China, will follow which the headless chickens will buy up whilst the Private Equity walks away with a fat profit for doing very little. Then a couple of years down the line the company will need debt restructuring after struggling under the weight of unsustainable debt, etc, etc. That's how it usually runs when PE have had their fingers on a business. The plight of The AA is a good case study.

If you compare and contrast Breitling and Tudor SRPs for watches with the same movement in them (those they share) there's a huge gulf. Breitlings look really expensive for what they are.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

I tend to find Breitling too big, too brash, but i do like some models. I half heartedly look for a birth year Navitimer occasionally, and i like the Transoceans, one day maybe.

My first foray into Breitling ownership, when i was in awe of the gold accents and general bling of the brand, liked it but just didn't float my boat, it didn't stay long.










My second attempt at Breitling ownership, never wore it, thats not to say i didn't like it, just not a fan of the strap really


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

They kinda make me feel like grabbing a file to flatten out all the sticky up bits on the bezel.

My mate has a rather nice one in getting a service just now. A 2010? superocean (I think he called it a steelfish) nice quality, well made watch :thumbsup:

Just not for me.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I found out why my Breitling Superocean 42mm makes my wrist itch. All of the engraving on the back plate is rough to the touch and the flats on the circumference of the plate have really sharp edges. I am going to smooth the back plate with some fine emery cloth.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

chas g said:


> I found out why my Breitling Superocean 42mm makes my wrist itch. All of the engraving on the back plate is rough to the touch and the flats on the circumference of the plate have really sharp edges. I am going to smooth the back plate with some fine emery cloth.
> 
> View attachment 37079


 Should have left the sticker on!


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Sadly you may have ruled out some of the "good" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree this one is another of their less blingy models


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Sadly you may have ruled out some of the "good" ones.
> 
> http://www.retrovintagewatch.com/images/detailed/4/breitling-premier-vintage-05.jpg


 Now that is rather elegant. Very nice indeed. It looks beautifully precise if you know what I.mean. The main second hand leaves no doubt whether it is aligned correctly.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

New offering from B'ling an updated AVI chronograph

Steel version is around £8,000 and it doesn't look like there is a bracelet option

Diameter 46mm - dinner plate size

Doesn't grab me I am afraid


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

JoT said:


> New offering from B'ling an updated AVI chronograph
> 
> Steel version is around £8,000 and it doesn't look like there is a bracelet option
> 
> ...


 Are the straps not all on upside down?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Bricey said:


> Are the straps not all on upside down?


 Seemingly not, looking at the pics on the Breitling website. The tongue of the strap exits on the inside of the wrist rather than the outside. I suppose it doesn't matter much when you're doing loop-the-loop over Dimchurch!


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> I found out why my Breitling Superocean 42mm makes my wrist itch. All of the engraving on the back plate is rough to the touch and the flats on the circumference of the plate have really sharp edges. I am going to smooth the back plate with some fine emery cloth.
> 
> View attachment 37079


 Just in.case you were worrying about whether smoothing the back plate with emery solved the itching wrist, I can confirm it was a complete success :yes:


----------

